# ESD/PULSEAUDIO vs ARTS

## schmidicom

Ich habe mal im Internet gestöbert ob es alternativen zu arts gibt und bin dabei sozusagen über esd gestolpert. In einigen Foren wird behauptet das man arts durch esd ersetzen könnte und das esd besser ist als arts.

Hat hier im Forum das schon mal einer ausprobiert KDE auf esd umzustellen, gibt es dazu irgendwelche Anleitungen seitens Gentoo?

Und ist esd wirklich besser als arts?Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Mar 28, 2009 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

KDE4 setzt auf esd/pulseaudio und phonon und die Entwickler von kde mögen Arts nicht, noch fragen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

alles ist besser als arts!

ESD ist soweit ich weiß aber ziemlich tot, nachfolger ist pulseaudio.

gibt es irgendwelche zwecke für die du einen soundserver einsetzen willst?

----------

## schmidicom

Oha dachte schon ich bekomme ein geflame zurück wie:

 *Quote:*   

> Was du willst von arts weg....
> 
> Bist den noch ganz richtig im Kopf?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Aber scherz bei Seite ich hatte es nun schon öfter das ich in den verschiedensten Playern nach genau 1min keinen Sound mehr hatte. Nach langem suchen wo der Fehler liegen könnte hab ich dann wie durch ein Wunder festgestellt das arts wohl einfach keine Lust mehr hatte und sich abschaltete obwohl der Player noch fröhlich seine Arbeit verrichtete.

Ziemlich ärgerlich wenn man sich gerade eine DVD reinziehen will und dann macht arts den Sound dicht.

Darum hab ich im internet nach alternativen gesucht, und gefunden hab ich eben esd und auch pulseaudio. Nur eben keine brauchbare Anleitung wie man KDE 3.5 beibringt den fremden soundserver zu akzeptieren.

Mir ist es eigentlich wurscht ob nun esd oder pulsaudio im Hintergrund Arbeitet aber ne Anleitung wäre schön.   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

arts ist tot. Außer bei einem möglichst reinen KDE3-Desktop ergibt die Verwendung keinen Sinn. In den letzten Monaten, in denen ich noch KDE3 verwendet habe, hatte ich arts immer abgeschaltet. Die Geräusche von ein paar Programmen fehlten, dafür konnte arts in keine Konflikte mehr verwickelt werden. Dass man arts durch esd wirklich _ersetzen_ kann, ist mir neu. Mit esd hatte ich aber auch genug Problemchen. Seit etwa einem Jahr sind beide komplett von meinem Rechner verschwunden (USE="-arts -esd"), und ich vermisse sie nicht (KDE4). pulseaudio ist auch nicht installiert. Wozu sollen die heute überhaupt noch gut sein?

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe mich jetzt gerade an pulseaudio versucht aber das mistding lässt sich ja nicht mal als daemon starten ohne gefrickel an den config Dateien.

Und selbst wenn er dann mal läuft lässt sich darüber nichts abspielen. Kommt immer nur:

```
paplay /usr/share/sounds/email.wav

Connection failure: Access denied
```

Und das unter root. Also als Gott kann ich mich nicht einloggen so leid es mir tut.

So langsam komme ich wirklich ins grübeln ob es sich überhaupt lohnt einen Soundserver einzurichten.

----------

## Max Steel

Lass es lieber, das was pulseaudio kann, kann oss4 auch, nativ, ohne Probleme. 

Bei mir wars einfach nur:

vim /etc/make.conf

USE="(...) -alsa oss oss4" einbauen

layman -a oss-overlay

echo "media-sound/oss:4" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/oss4

emere -a oss && emerge -auDN @system && emerge -auDN @world

emerge -C alsa-utils && emerge -a --depclean && revdep-rebuild

Funktionierte sofort.

// Endgültige Version //

----------

## musv

Eben. Obwohl ich mittlerweile auch schon seit längerer Zeit überzeugt von OSS4 bin (auch wenn das ebenfalls noch viele Macken und Probleme hat), ist der Wechsel zu OSS4 nicht mal notwendig. Alsa sollte das auch ohne irgendeinen Soundserver hinbekommen. D.h. einfach Pulseaudio, arts, esd usw. deinstallieren. Ich hatte mein System vor dem Wechsel zu OSS jahrelang ohne Soundserver am Laufen und hatte auch nie Probleme.

Max Steel: Du kannst auch noch die alsa-lib und alsa-header runterschmeißen. Auf den Thread dazu hast du selbst schon geantwortet: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-750044.html

D.h. libasound.so.2 sichern, alsa-header und alsa-libs deinstallieren. libasound.so.2 nach /usr/lib kopieren (32bit system). Bei amd64 kommt die libasound.so.2 sowieso über das emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-Paket. Dann läuft das System fast vollständig ohne Alsa-Bibliotheken.

Btw: Wieviele Soundserver kann man eigentlich ineinander schachteln? Also:

Alsa->ESD->Pulseaudio->arts->Jack->gstreamer-Backend->Totem

Geht das in der Praxis?

----------

## Max Steel

Jupp, allerdings dachte ich das diese beiden Pakete noch das depclean erledigt  :Wink:  sind ja direkte Depends von alsa-utils, und ohne alsa flag wollen das viele Pakete nciht mehr, leider nicht alle, aber auf das eine oder andere Paket kommts glaube ich auch nicht mehr so ganz drauf an, wenn alle anderen Pakete ohne alsa (libasound) kompiliert werden.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Alsa sollte das auch ohne irgendeinen Soundserver hinbekommen. D.h. einfach Pulseaudio, arts, esd usw. deinstallieren. Ich hatte mein System vor dem Wechsel zu OSS jahrelang ohne Soundserver am Laufen und hatte auch nie Probleme.

 

Alsa bekommt "das" nur hin, wenn die Soundkarte Hardware-mixing unterstützt. Ansonsten benötigt man für paralleles Abspielen von Sound einen Soundserver ala arts etc - sei es auch nur die Notification von KMail, dass ne neue Mail von der Geliebten da ist, während Amarok das romantische Kerzendinner mit der Ex untermalt.

----------

## musv

Ich dachte, seit dmix geht das automatisch. Soll heißen, per Software-Mixing auch mit billigen AC97-Chips. Es steht zwar nicht direkt da, aber ich würde das hier mal so reininterpretieren:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/home/w/org/opensrc/alsa/index.php?title=DmixPlugin

 *alsa.opensrc.org wrote:*   

> PCM plugins extend the functionality of PCM devices allowing low-level sample conversions and copying between channels, files and soundcard devices. The dmix plugin provides for direct mixing of multiple streams. 
> 
> NOTE: For ALSA 1.0.9rc2 and higher you don't need to setup dmix. Dmix is enabled as default for soundcards which don't support hw mixing.

 

----------

## franzf

Danke schön für das quote, wusste ich nicht. Mit ner Audigy 2 hab ich mich da ehrlich gesagt nie drum gekümmert, nur immer gesehen, was für Probleme manche Leute mit DMix haben...

Aber schön dass es geht/gehen sollte!

----------

## schmidicom

So ich hab mich inzwischen an ESD versucht doch wie erwartet ist es nicht möglich KDE 3.5 darauf umzugewöhnen, nicht ohne massive Einschränkungen.

Mit anderen Worten wer in einer KDE 3.5 Umgebung arbeitet muss sich wohl oder übel mit arts abfinden. Schade aber was solls.

Mit KDE 4 wird ja alles besser...   :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> So ich hab mich inzwischen an ESD versucht doch wie erwartet ist es nicht möglich KDE 3.5 darauf umzugewöhnen, nicht ohne massive Einschränkungen.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten wer in einer KDE 3.5 Umgebung arbeitet muss sich wohl oder übel mit arts abfinden. Schade aber was solls.
> 
> Mit KDE 4 wird ja alles besser...  

 

nö muss man nicht, nur kdelibs und ein paar andere pakete müssen mit aktiven arts useflag übersetzt werden, um kde system sounds zu haben. Man kann im kcontrol anstelle von arts irgendeinen anderen player angeben (z.b. play aus dem sox paket)

----------

## schmidicom

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *schmidicom wrote:*   So ich hab mich inzwischen an ESD versucht doch wie erwartet ist es nicht möglich KDE 3.5 darauf umzugewöhnen, nicht ohne massive Einschränkungen.
> 
> Mit anderen Worten wer in einer KDE 3.5 Umgebung arbeitet muss sich wohl oder übel mit arts abfinden. Schade aber was solls.
> 
> Mit KDE 4 wird ja alles besser...   
> ...

 

Im Prinzip ist es so einfach aber leider schauts in der Realität anders aus. KDE akzeptiert nicht jedes Programm das man angeben kann. Wenn man versucht KDE das Programm ogg123 (für die Systemsounds) schmackhaft zu machen kommt einfach nix. Mit mplayer hingegen funktioniert es teilweise und esdplay funktioniert ebenfalls nicht, selbst dann nicht wenn es sich um wav Dateien handelt was esd ja unterstützt.

----------

## musv

Geht alsaplay?

----------

## schmidicom

 *musv wrote:*   

> Geht alsaplay?

 

Das Programm habe ich nicht in welchem Paket soll das den sein, oder meinst du "media-sound/alsaplayer"?

Wenn man alsaplayer angibt kommt einfach der grafische Player aber ebenfalls kein sound als ob er nicht wüsste was er abspielen muss.

----------

## musv

ok, ist schon lang her, aber ich dachte micht dunkel daran erinnern zu können, das irgendein alsa-Paket einen Kommandozeilenplayer mitbrachte, namens alsaplay mitbrachte. Aber wenn ich das in Google eingeb, find ich auch nichts. Wahrscheinlich wurde das demnach schon vor langer Zeit entfernt. 

Ansonsten hatte ich auch mal splay installiert. Für MP3 geht auch noch mpg123 oder mpg321. Und für wav-Files gibt's wavplay.

----------

## Max Steel

Ich nutze meist einfach "play" aus dem sox paket, zumindest unter KDE

als Musikplayer amarok oder mplayer

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *musv wrote:*   

> Geht alsaplay?

 

Meinst Du vllt. aplay aus den alsa-utils?

----------

## schmidicom

Also aplay würde funktionieren allerdings nicht mit ogg Dateien die KDE ja zur Zeit für die Systemsounds verwendet.

Ich glaube ich mach ne Flasche Wein auf, dies ist mein post Nr. 300   :Laughing: 

----------

